# Have you composed your own music?



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

I enjoy audio production as a hobby, though I haven't had much direction lately. When I do play music, my time has mostly been used up in playing bass with my various bands. However, my greatest enjoyment is in holing up with a computer and a sequencer. What I really want to do is find some time to work on my own audio projects. Has anyone else here composed their own spooky tracks for Halloween? What've you got? Inspire me!

Me:
Cubase Studio 4
Emu Proteus 2000
M-Audio Fast Track Pro
Roland MKII midi controller
Bass, electric and acoustic guitars

I'd love to hear what anyone else has done, and would also be open to suggestions for composing something myself.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I have not, but it would be rewarding to compose your own custom Halloween and haunt soundtrack like that. :jol:


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Nice setup*

I am not as sophisticated as you are, but have done quite a bit of sound mixes for my haunt using Diamond Cut Audio DC6 and the audio track portion of my ULead Video Studio. I especially like the ease of the ULead software, and have about a half-dozen different MP3's of varying lengths that I play either on cheap MP3 players or a couple of laptops. I can mix multiple audio tracks on the ULead, so I can have music over voice, sound over sound, etc. My overall effect is a 22 minute mix of music clips, sounds and sound bites that I am especially proud of. It took me a couple of days to mix, but I think it turned out especially nice. I just have it loop all night; in fact everything loops so I just "set it and FORGET IT!!!" as Ron Popeil would say.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

Yes indeed! Check out my latest release at DepartedStudios.com...

Here's my gear lust (I mean LIST! ):

*Production:* 
Akai MPC4000, Roland Fantom X6 w/ Orchestra expansion, MPC2000, MPC60II, Emu SP1200, Korg Trinity, Clavia Nord Lead. (+ Software listed below)

*Recording: *
Digidesign Pro Tools (digi002)
16trk Adat system 
DA20 dat, tascam cdrw700.

*Outboard: *
Empirical Labs Fatso & Distressor, Ensoniq DP4+, SPL Stereo Vitalizer, Lexicon Alex & Vortex, Joemeek VC6Q, Drawmer MX40 punch gate, 3 FMR Audio RNC's, Art 8ch gate, Hughes srs, BBE 362 NR, Behringer ultradyne pro, x2 patchbays.

*Mixing: *
Mackie 32x8 bus + 2 Yamaha promix01, + Digi002 surface 
(32 ch analog + 32 ch automated digital)

*Monitors:*
Yamaha ns10, Event 20/20's, Auratone 5c cubes 
Headphones:
x2 AKG K240M, x1 AKG K171, x1 Sennheiser HD270 Closed, x3 Cheap Yamaha's. *Amps:* x2 Alesis RA150 + Samson control room matrix & Monster selector.

*Front End & Mics: *
Manley pre, Groove tubes pre. Joemeek Pre, Digidesign & Mackie onboard pres, Mics; AKG C414 XLS, AKG C414 TLII, RCA44bx ribbon (See restoration pics), Ev model 77 Carbon, EV mercury Carbon, CAD E200 condenser, CAD E100 condenser, Studio projects C1 & B1 condensers, x2 Oktava MK012, ECM8000 RTA measurement mic, x2 sm57, AT Shotgun mic & others for a relatively well rounded locker of mics.

*Voice & Foley Environment*
Isolation booth built to spec according to Auralex Acoustics with double door entry, celtotex soundstop infused walls and laminated glass. Walls are foamed floor to ceiling to eliminate reflection and standing bass for an acoustically flat and controlled environment.

*Computers:*
MAC G5/1.8ghz/1.25GB ram.
Custom P4/2.66ghz/512mb ram/Extigy card.
Software:
Pro Tools 6.2.3, Final Cut Pro 4, AkSys, Reason, Wavelab, Soundforge, Cool edit pro, 
T-Racks.

*Turntables:* Technics SL1200 & Gemini mixer.
Records: 50 full crates on hand.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW Departed....I wanna come over to your house and play!!! Technics tables, a Gemini mixer and 50 full crates ??!!!!!! Oh man, I just drooled all over my keyboard! P.S., I think you had it right in the first place....GEAR LUST !!!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Not exactly...I've taken samples and whatnot and mixed them all together in Garageband for my own mix. I'm quite pleased actually.


----------

